# bluetooth OBD2 scanner



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the http://www.amazon.com/BAFX-Products...72842&sr=1-7&keywords=bluetooth+odb+interface and Torque Lite. The full Torque application is $5.99 in the Android Play store. I think you'll be paying too much for the one you found.


----------



## road_dog (Dec 21, 2015)

obermd said:


> I have the http://www.amazon.com/BAFX-Products...72842&sr=1-7&keywords=bluetooth+odb+interface and Torque Lite. The full Torque application is $5.99 in the Android Play store. I think you'll be paying too much for the one you found.


wow how well does this one work out


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Love my Vgate iCar bluetooth scanner, got it off of ebay for around 20 bucks, came in a real fancy box like buying an iphone. Has a power switch on it, so can leave it plugged in all the time.

Torque Pro is $5.95 now? Was only $4,95 around four years ago, only paid for it once, on the third smartass phone now. Ian is doing one heck of a job, get free updates about every two weeks. When that huge "OR" gate check engine light comes on, and it will sooner or later, know exactly what the problem is, can be any of over 500 codes.

But Ian is not into ABS codes yet, really do not comprehend this, they claim and lie like crazy that ABS does not interfere with normal braking, but yet no generic scanner will show ABS codes due to liability reasons. But yet anyone can play with their service brakes and really do a bad job at it, worse are dealers.

No problem with my 88 Supra, shows me the code right in the vehicle, no scanner is required, 92 DeVille showed all engine and BCM codes on the dash, but for some strange reason, would not show ABS codes, used my scope for this. 93 Olds Bravada was nice, not only showed ABS codes, but also let me reset them, but had to count light pulses on the CEL dash.

Did buy a generic scanner for my 04 Cavalier, no problem with ABS, didn't have it and didn't want it, stuck with it now. Cruze is terrible, only way to activate the ABS pump is with a way overpriced GM Tech II scanner with the ABS module, I hate you basterds!

So why can't they show ABS codes? Because they are dirty rotten crooks! And their idiot dealers can't even interpret them.

Just have to do everything the hard way, and they really buried the ABS module in the Cruze.

ABS and traction control will never replace brains, designed by idiots for idiots.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I use the BAFX with android and works great. Curious on how that one the OP listed connected to iPhones. Last I knew/checked which was about 2 years ago Apple had their Bluetooth locked down pretty good and you couldn't use one with it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have an iPhone you need to use the WiFi version of the BAFX.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks that the OP is looking to get it to use with an iPhone. The bafx only works with Androids.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Looks that the OP is looking to get it to use with an iPhone. The bafx only works with Androids.


I use the OBDlink MX WiFi, and it's $20 less expensive. It works fine, and has it's own app too. http://www.amazon.com/ScanTool-OBDL...id=1464534304&sr=1-1&keywords=obdlink+mx+wifi


----------



## road_dog (Dec 21, 2015)

yes i have an iphone and seen the bluedriver scanner as a compatible device to pair and my iphone has no trouble connecting to other devices i guess apple removed some restrictions but then again my iphone is jailbroken so maybe that is why


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just received the bafx and used torque pro and couldn't pull up trans temp. It said pcm didn't support the trans temp. 
I really am looking to find how to get a trans temp read out. Anyone know how or have any suggestions?


----------

